# Richard an Bliss



## Buzz Mann (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello,my name is Richard an just really needed someone to listen. My cat named Blister has been a part of my family for 13 years .She started being very lethargic recently and stopped eating.She would not drink and by 2nd day had stopped drinking and had foul smell emitting from her.She was my sons kitty from her birth and he was 8.EVery time I look at her all I can see is him as a little boy with his kitty hanging over his arm.So I told him we would take his cat to vet and let him tell us what would be best for her.We took her yesterday.Vet took look at her and said put her to sleep.I explained to my now 21 year old son who was with me that they would give her a shot and she would peacefully go to sleep .They gave her shot an walked away ,30 sec latter she starts screaming and trying ro climb out of box with blood pouring from nose an mouth.This went on for a good 2 min while I held her down an my son watched in horror.Now I am 47 years old,200 pounds,6 feet tall an work construction an my son watched me in vets crying like a little girl.I never realized how much she meant to us.Woke up this morning an first thing in my head was her screaming ,bleeding an trying to get away an I feel so guilty cause I took her to it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Buzz Man,
Oh Richard, Huge (((HUGS))) for both you and your son...
What a horrible, freaky thing, to happen, and to have to witness...
I am so very, very sorry about Blister:'(
She is pain free now, and she's at The Bridge, with a lot of our babies now...
What a Strong Heart and Love you have, to stay with her through this horrific ordeal...
Please don't feel guilty, you had no way of knowing this was going to happen...
You were giving her the final, most Important gift of Love, you can, to a beloved furbaby...
That it became a Nightmare and such a traumatic end...has nothing to do with where Your Heart was...

We have a Very Special forum, called The Rainbow Bridge...
Please feel free to honor her there with remembrances and photos, if you so desire...
Again, my heart breaks for both you and your son...
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh God, Richard, I am so very sorry that you and your son and cat had to go through such horror at a time that should have been as peaceful as possible. I don't know what else to say except to assure you that his was not your fault. Again, I'm terribly sorry to hear this.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

They administered the euth drugs and left? Wow.

I'm so sorry for your loss and how much you and your son will miss your cat. And I'm even more sorry for how she had to die. That is not right.

I agree with Sharon that your cat's not in pain anymore and now is a good time to focus on the good memories (like the one of her hanging over your son's arm).


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I know this has got to the hardest time! Didn't the vet come running back in? Did your vet explain how on earth that happened? I'm so sorry for pestering you with questions, but I've had to euthanize way too many animals (I rescue and old enough to outlive them) cats, dogs and horses. I have never heard of such a thing! I'm sitting here in complete shock.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I am so, so sorry to hear of your loss and the painful experience your kitty and family went through.  Please don't feel guilty. She was obviously very sick already, and while the end may have been traumatic, your intentions were sincere and it was better than letting her linger and suffer from the illness.

I've only had to put two cats to sleep and they were both uneventful, but I know my sister had a difficult experience with her dog. Although we would like these procedures to go well 100% of the time, there are variables with both the pet's physiology and the humans administering the procedures. Whether due to unavoidable circumstances or mistakes by the practitioners, sometimes it just goes wrong. 

It shouldn't have happened like that, and I'm so sorry that your kitty suffered at the very end and that you had to see it happen. The only thing I can say is that the time she spent hurting was very brief compared to the long, happy life she spent with your family. She's at peace now and beyond pain. 

And for you and your son, though it's understandably traumatic now, in time the memories of her last moments will fade, and you'll be able to focus on the good times instead, and what she meant to you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Buzz Mann (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes he did come back in an said "Oh she is bleeding, hold her down so she don't get out"then delt with other customer.


----------



## Buzz Mann (Jun 15, 2015)

Well we buried her and made a little zen garden atound grave where she would sit in shade an watch me work in flower beds.Now the next morning I am sitting in house an hear a pitiful little meow.Go on porch an see the littlest black kitten coming through yard from road covered with burrs from weeds.I live in the boondocks an someone had thrown her out.Needless to say I have a new little buddy that won't leave my site.Nothing can replace Blister but little Storm is sure helping. Thank you all for listening,all my workmates say it was just a cat,little do they know.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

If you had any doubts, now you know Blister doesn't blame you for anything. She sent you a gift! At the same time guiding a new little soul to where she knew she would be safe and loved.

Feel sorry for those who think it's just a cat/dog/horse, they are the ones missing something very special from their lives.

We would love the chance to see you and your new baby thrive together. We have people going through hard times with their kitties also. You could give us a chance to smile! There is nothing more uplifting than a kitten!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Richard, 
I believe that Blister did send this wee little one your way...
She knew what you guys were going through, and she wasn't about to let that happen...
Angels come on Four legs, as well as two...
May Storm help you in your recovery from grief, and Know, that Blister is purring her approval, from The Bridge! 

AND...there is no such thing, as "it's just a cat, or dog, or any other pet, you've been bonded with"...
They leave huge holes in our hearts...
And we mourn them...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------

